# relocating to Italy



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife

i used to live many years ago in Italy and would like to know
how is the situation now for the "tessera sanitaria" (i also have the italian
citizenship)
i suppose for the residency just need to get registered at the town hall...

thanks


----------



## NickZ

When you register for residency tell the clerk you need to sign up for health service. Take the form to the ASL and sign up.

Do you have a codice fiscale? You'll need to update the info with the entrate.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife

thanks a lot Nick for your info...i used to have a codice fiscale long time ago,probably need to get a new one....as i understood cf is not necessary to become resident,just for opening account,rent a flat etc


----------



## NickZ

Problem is the number/card is also your health card. When you register with the ASL the Agenzia entrante sends you the health card.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife

could you also tell me,how long it takes to obtain a new codice fiscale...

thanks again


----------



## NickZ

Do you mean the card or just the number? 

The number you'll get in minutes. It's basically the time to stand in line .

The card they send out later after you register for health care. I guess a week or maybe ten days.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife

great info, Nick thanks a lot...
it seems easy to relocate,still can't
make up my mind to which region...
i know Liguria very well unfortunately
a bit expensive along the coast....


----------



## pudd 2

enjoylife said:


> great info, Nick thanks a lot...
> it seems easy to relocate,still can't
> make up my mind to which region...
> i know Liguria very well unfortunately
> a bit expensive along the coast....


where to move to , its a no brainer , Abruzzo lovely coast line , its on the adriactica and we have sea and mountains 1 hr apart and a lovelly climate


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife

thanks for the feedback...

one more question about taxes...
in Spain the introduced a new tax law for residents
to declare all assets,real estates etc outside Spain..
and because of this new legislation many expats left
the country as my tax advicer stated....
how about Italy ?
thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher

Italy has extensive reporting requirements on foreign (non-Italian) holdings via its "Form RW." The penalties are severe for failure to report or filing a false report. There's also a small wealth tax applied to foreign holdings. Last I checked it's 0.15% on foreign financial holdings and 0.76% on foreign real estate.

As an aside, I predict the EU will eventually strike these wealth taxes since they discriminate between wealth in Italy and wealth held elsewhere in the EU. We shall see.


----------



## NickZ

BBCWatcher said:


> As an aside, I predict the EU will eventually strike these wealth taxes since they discriminate between wealth in Italy and wealth held elsewhere in the EU. We shall see.


Exact opposite. They just try to level the fact assets held in Italy would be charged Bollo.


----------



## BBCWatcher

I'm aware of the bollo (and domestic property taxes), and that doesn't work. The taxes would have to be equal and equally applied to pass EU muster as I see it. They aren't, and my prediction is the Italian government will either have to abandon its taxes on foreign wealth (that's OK), modify them to be exactly like domestic taxes, modify domestic taxes to be exactly like the foreign wealth taxes, or some combination.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife

To purchase a home in Italy ..what are the first steps and
is it better to open an account as a non resident or resident
to transfer money to Italy in order to buy a home ?

to register at the townhall do i need a long term rental contract ?
thanks again


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife

NickZ said:


> When you register for residency tell the clerk you need to sign up for health service. Take the form to the ASL and sign up.
> 
> Do you have a codice fiscale? You'll need to update the info with the entrate.


i just wonder if the health care card is free for italian nationalities ?


----------



## NickZ

The card is free.

Obviously you'll be paying taxes.

There can be a ticket fee on some tests/services. Non life saving drugs cost money.

Unless you're low income ( I think 10K a year) you need to pay things like the ticket (co pay).


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife

Nick thanks again....so kind really


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife

i have contacted some real estate agencies everybody seems to rent only long term
flats or by the week...is there any site for private lettings ?


----------



## pudd 2

enjoylife said:


> i have contacted some real estate agencies everybody seems to rent only long term
> flats or by the week...is there any site for private lettings ?


no sites asa so this is the land of word of mouth come for a holliday and talk to people in cafes and bars you will soon find what you want


----------



## NickZ

Affitto Case Appartamenti Immobili Uffici Ville Solo Affitti

In addition casa.it can have private listings.

How long are you looking to rent for? You might want to ask about transitorio . That's legally a max of 18 months but can be less.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife

Actually i am seeking to rent a few months until i find
a small place to buy....

somewhere in Liguria i believe....


----------



## NickZ

If you come off season ask the people who rent for vacations etc. You likely can get a deal .


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife

very much appreciated the post...agree off season will be a better start to settle..

thanks again Nick


----------



## lbatt9

enjoylife said:


> thanks a lot Nick for your info...i used to have a codice fiscale long time ago,probably need to get a new one....as i understood cf is not necessary to become resident,just for opening account,rent a flat etc


Your codice fiscale never change. Once you apply for the "tessera sanitaria" your codice fiscale is on it.


----------

